# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > New York City Travel Forum >  >  restaurant ideas

## Theresa

We're heading up this weekend and fell behind on making a timely reservation.

Is anyone familiar with:

Locanda Verde
Gotham
DBGB Kitchen and Bar?

I'm also considering Jules Bistro for Sunday Jazz Brunch.

If you have opinions of any of the above, or are particularly partial to something else, please share.

----------


## marybeth

Hi Theresa,

We are planning to do Locanda Verde for dinner in March.  It was nominated for James Beard Best New Restaurant in 2010. If you end up there please report back  :) 

Also planning on Maialano for Sunday brunch.  

Have you tried Chowhound?  The Manhattan forum has lots of recs and the posters often link to their food porn sites.  

There are so many great restaurants in NYC we rarely repeat (except the 2nd Ave Deli!!)

Have a great trip!

mb

----------


## MIke R

T..when my daughter lived in NYC...The Brasserie on East 53rd was always her favorite brunch place

----------


## Theresa

Thanks Marybeth.  We don't usually repeat restaurants up there, but we enjoyed Boqueria so much on our last trip that I expect us to return.

I will certainly let you know if we go to Locanda Verde.

Mike, thanks for the brunch recommendation.

----------


## ccg

Theresa - Anthony Bourdain had an episode on Manhattan last night, Manhattan Disappearing.  He showed a variety of restaurants all looked good and worth a stop.

Charlotte

----------


## andynap

> Theresa - Anthony Bourdain had an episode on Manhattan last night, Manhattan Disappearing.  He showed a variety of restaurants all looked good and worth a stop.
> 
> Charlotte




Funny you should say that- Theresa saw Bourdain live last night here. Waiting for her review.

----------


## Theresa

Bourdain was a great time.  Having read his latest book, I was familiar with his anecdotes, but his delivery is hysterical.

As for dinners, I think we'll do Gotham and Boqueria.  Lunch/brunch still up for grabs.

----------


## ccg

Was he talking about his travels?

----------


## Theresa

Yes, he spent a good bit of time talking about his travels, and how his life is richer thanks to his opportunity to do so.

----------


## marybeth

Locanda Verde is supposed to do a great brunch too.

I would love to see Bourdain.  My husband read one of his books and we both enjoy watching No Reservations.  His recipe for Poulet Rotis is both hilarious and delicious.

----------


## JEK

We love Odeon for brunch -- no music, but great French influenced food and good people watching.

http://theodeonrestaurant.com/

----------


## Jeanette

I have been to Locanda Verde and I have highly recommended it on this site a few times. I had a memorable meal there last summer at an outdoor table with a tiny bit of a water view. I need to look at the menu to see what pasta I ate, but I remember it was so delicious I woke up the next morning thinking about it. 

I don't remember it being very expensive either. I picked up the tab for three of us and I remember spending under $200, including a few glasses of wine and beer and dessert, of course.

Go and enjoy!

----------


## marybeth

I remembered that Jeanette, and coupled with the raves on Chowhound is why we chose it. I am also a pasta lover and am hoping I chose a dish worth dreaming about!  I'll let you know what we think. 

We are also planning for The Breslin, 2nd Ave Deli, Kittichai and Maialano.  NYC is all about the food for us (well...and shopping!)

----------


## Theresa

The pasta dishes at Locanda Verde do sound delicious.

We have a late dinner planned for Saturday.  I'm hoping I'll have enough of an appetite for a leisurely Sunday brunch!

----------


## bkeats

All 3 are good but very different places. Locanda Verde is Italian in Tribeca. Much better than the place that preceded it in the space. Gotham is much more contemporary food around Union Square. Its a beautiful space. DBGB is in the Bowery with a menu focused on what I might term high end bar food. Sausages are great. Usually younger crowd than the other 2. You can't go wrong with any of the 3. Just depends on what you are in the mood for. But if you don't have a reservation for this weekend, I hope you don't mind dining early (before 6) or late (after 10). Check opentable to see what's available. For something different, I will suggest Matsugen in Tribeca. Its Japanese but very different from your usual sushi/tempura/teriyaki place. If you've never been to a high end japanese spot, I recommend it. We go quite often.

----------


## Jeanette

> The pasta dishes at Locanda Verde do sound delicious.
> 
> We have a late dinner planned for Saturday.  I'm hoping I'll have enough of an appetite for a leisurely Sunday brunch!



It was the lamb bolognese with ricotta and mint. It is on the menu now with rigatoni, but I think I had it with another pasta. It was luscious.

----------


## Theresa

Time got away from me and I waited far too long for a reservation.  Locanda Verde only has a 10:30 p.m. reservation.  We may take our chances and hope for a walk-in seating, or simply save it for another trip.

bkeats, Matsugen sounds wonderful!

----------


## Joey2010

You would probably enjoy Morandi in the west village. Great Italian food and people watching. We sat outside for lunch today and it was wonderful.

----------


## amyb

Today was simply gorgeous. Could not wait to be outdoors and breathe in the warm springlike air.

----------


## Joey2010

Amen! i played hookie from work and just walked around the city on the sunny side of the street, bliss :)

----------


## Theresa

I am so sorry that we will miss the beautiful weather in NYC by one day, but I did take advantage down here in Philadelphia today.  It seemed as if every restaurant in town rolled out the sidewalk tables, and they were crammed.

Joey, thank you for this tip.

----------


## amyb

Theresa-take the keys to the city and I hope you all have a grand time here.

----------

